
What happened to the front page mobile CSS? - ronnier
On my iPhone the front page of HN seems to lost its mobile CSS.
======
amarcus
This post title has caused it:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20341855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20341855)

~~~
ronnier
Ah, I see now.

------
dangwu
Shameless plug: you know what doesn’t rely on faulty style sheets? Native
apps! Give Octal for iOS a shot.

[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/octal/id1308885491](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/octal/id1308885491)

------
sbr464
I noticed it also, small text. (iPhone)

~~~
sbr464
Seems fixed.

------
abrotons
Also in Firefox, on Android.

------
code_devil
Yes, on my iPhone as well!

